# [solved]zupelne usuwanie kde

## pag-r

Probowalem usunac cale srodowisko kde, bo jest z nim wiecej problemow niz przyjemnosci i wracam do starego, dobrego i pewnego fluxboxa i chcialem to zrobic metoda, ktora usuwalem na laptopie

```
for p in /var/db/pkg/kde-base/*; do echo $p|sed -e 's#.*/#=#'|xargs; emerge -aC; done 
```

. Zaskoczylo mnie ze zamiast usuwania wykoczyla mi taka informacja

```
emerge unmerge can only be used with specific package names

=bomber-4.3.1

```

Jak zmodyfikowac to polecenie, zeby usunac prawidlowo kde? :>

----------

## SlashBeast

znajdz w /var/lib/portage/world wszystko co odnosi sie do kde i usun te wpisy, potem emerge --depclean wywali Ci kde.

----------

## pag-r

no wlasnie to nie do konca rozwiazuje problem bo wciaz pozostaly paczki z kde-*

```

ls /var/db/pkg/kde-base/

automoc-0.9.88      kde-env-4.3.1       kdelibs-4.3.1  ksysguard-4.3.1   libknotificationitem-4.3.1  nepomuk-4.3.1       phonon-kde-4.3.1

kapptemplate-4.3.1  kdebase-data-4.3.1  kdesu-4.3.1    ktimezoned-4.3.1  libkworkspace-4.3.1         oxygen-icons-4.3.1  qimageblitz-0.0.4

```

 :Smile: . Wiec jak usunac reszte automagicznie?

----------

## Belliash

duzo ich nie zostalo... moze recznie?  :Smile: 

emerge -C [pakiet]  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Moze masz je w world file? Lub, sa to zaleznosci innych pakietow (equery d foo powie Ci prawde).

----------

## pag-r

zepsulem system ;(, zapuscilem

```
emerge --depclean
```

 i mam teraz blad gcc, ze nie moze tworzyc plikow wykonywalnych

```
configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

```

No to leze i googluje

```

 cat config.log 

This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by configure, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.59.  Invocation command line was

  $ /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.1/work/gcc-4.4.1/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.1 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1/include/g++-v4 --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --disable-fixed-point --without-ppl --without-cloog --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --enable-multilib --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --enable-libgomp --enable-cld --with-python-dir=/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1/python --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --with-bugurl=http://bugs.gentoo.org/ --with-pkgversion=Gentoo 4.4.1 p1.0

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = gigabyte

uname -m = x86_64

uname -r = 2.6.30-gentoo-r6

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #4 SMP Sun Sep 6 02:54:13 CEST 2009

/usr/bin/uname -p = AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = unknown

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

hostinfo               = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-helpers

PATH: /usr/local/sbin

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/local/bin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /usr/bin

PATH: /opt/bin

PATH: /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.2

PATH: /usr/qt/3/bin

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:1563: checking build system type

configure:1581: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

configure:1616: checking host system type

configure:1630: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

configure:1638: checking target system type

configure:1652: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

configure:1696: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:1762: result: /usr/bin/install -c

configure:1773: checking whether ln works

configure:1795: result: yes

configure:1799: checking whether ln -s works

configure:1803: result: yes

configure:2964: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2980: found /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2990: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:3274: checking for C compiler version

configure:3277: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --version </dev/null >&5

* gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

configure:3280: $? = 1

configure:3282: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -v </dev/null >&5

* gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

configure:3285: $? = 1

configure:3287: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -V </dev/null >&5

* gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

configure:3290: $? = 1

configure:3313: checking for C compiler default output file name

configure:3316: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   -Wl,-O1 conftest.c  >&5

* gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

configure:3319: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| 

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| 

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:3357: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.1/work/build':

configure:3360: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

## ---------------- ##

## Cache variables. ##

## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_build_alias=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_AR_FOR_TARGET_set=

ac_cv_env_AR_FOR_TARGET_value=

ac_cv_env_AR_set=

ac_cv_env_AR_value=

ac_cv_env_AS_FOR_TARGET_set=

ac_cv_env_AS_FOR_TARGET_value=

ac_cv_env_AS_set=

ac_cv_env_AS_value=

ac_cv_env_CC_FOR_TARGET_set=

ac_cv_env_CC_FOR_TARGET_value=

ac_cv_env_CC_set=

ac_cv_env_CC_value=

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CXX_FOR_TARGET_set=

ac_cv_env_CXX_FOR_TARGET_value=

ac_cv_env_CXX_set=

ac_cv_env_CXX_value=

ac_cv_env_DLLTOOL_FOR_TARGET_set=

ac_cv_env_DLLTOOL_FOR_TARGET_value=

ac_cv_env_DLLTOOL_set=

ac_cv_env_DLLTOOL_value=

ac_cv_env_GCC_FOR_TARGET_set=

ac_cv_env_GCC_FOR_TARGET_value=

ac_cv_env_GCJ_FOR_TARGET_set=

ac_cv_env_GCJ_FOR_TARGET_value=

ac_cv_env_GFORTRAN_FOR_TARGET_set=

ac_cv_env_GFORTRAN_FOR_TARGET_value=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value=-Wl,-O1

ac_cv_env_LD_FOR_TARGET_set=

ac_cv_env_LD_FOR_TARGET_value=

ac_cv_env_LD_set=

ac_cv_env_LD_value=

ac_cv_env_LIPO_FOR_TARGET_set=

ac_cv_env_LIPO_FOR_TARGET_value=

ac_cv_env_LIPO_set=

ac_cv_env_LIPO_value=

ac_cv_env_NM_FOR_TARGET_set=

ac_cv_env_NM_FOR_TARGET_value=

ac_cv_env_NM_set=

ac_cv_env_NM_value=

ac_cv_env_OBJCOPY_set=

ac_cv_env_OBJCOPY_value=

ac_cv_env_OBJDUMP_FOR_TARGET_set=

ac_cv_env_OBJDUMP_FOR_TARGET_value=

ac_cv_env_OBJDUMP_set=

ac_cv_env_OBJDUMP_value=

ac_cv_env_RANLIB_FOR_TARGET_set=

ac_cv_env_RANLIB_FOR_TARGET_value=

ac_cv_env_RANLIB_set=

ac_cv_env_RANLIB_value=

ac_cv_env_STRIP_FOR_TARGET_set=

ac_cv_env_STRIP_FOR_TARGET_value=

ac_cv_env_STRIP_set=

ac_cv_env_STRIP_value=

ac_cv_env_WINDMC_FOR_TARGET_set=

ac_cv_env_WINDMC_FOR_TARGET_value=

ac_cv_env_WINDMC_set=

ac_cv_env_WINDMC_value=

ac_cv_env_WINDRES_FOR_TARGET_set=

ac_cv_env_WINDRES_FOR_TARGET_value=

ac_cv_env_WINDRES_set=

ac_cv_env_WINDRES_value=

ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=

ac_cv_host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_host_alias=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_path_install='/usr/bin/install -c'

ac_cv_prog_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

ac_cv_target=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_target_alias=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

acx_cv_prog_LN=ln

gcc_cv_libc_provides_ssp=yes

## ----------------- ##

## Output variables. ##

## ----------------- ##

AR=''

AR_FOR_BUILD='$(AR)'

AR_FOR_TARGET=''

AS=''

AS_FOR_BUILD='$(AS)'

AS_FOR_TARGET=''

BISON=''

CC='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

CC_FOR_BUILD='$(CC)'

CC_FOR_TARGET=''

CFLAGS=''

CFLAGS_FOR_BUILD=''

CFLAGS_FOR_TARGET=''

COMPILER_AS_FOR_TARGET=''

COMPILER_LD_FOR_TARGET=''

COMPILER_NM_FOR_TARGET=''

CONFIGURE_GDB_TK=''

CPPFLAGS=''

CXX=''

CXXFLAGS=''

CXXFLAGS_FOR_BUILD=''

CXXFLAGS_FOR_TARGET=''

CXX_FOR_BUILD='$(CXX)'

CXX_FOR_TARGET=''

DEBUG_PREFIX_CFLAGS_FOR_TARGET=''

DEFS=''

DLLTOOL=''

DLLTOOL_FOR_BUILD='$(DLLTOOL)'

DLLTOOL_FOR_TARGET=''

ECHO_C=''

ECHO_N='-n'

ECHO_T=''

EXEEXT=''

EXPECT=''

FLAGS_FOR_TARGET=''

FLEX=''

GCC_FOR_TARGET=''

GCC_SHLIB_SUBDIR=''

GCJ_FOR_BUILD='$(GCJ)'

GCJ_FOR_TARGET=''

GDB_TK=''

GFORTRAN_FOR_BUILD='$(GFORTRAN)'

GFORTRAN_FOR_TARGET=''

GNATBIND=''

GNATMAKE=''

INSTALL_DATA='${INSTALL} -m 644'

INSTALL_GDB_TK=''

INSTALL_PROGRAM='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_SCRIPT='${INSTALL}'

LD=''

LDFLAGS='-Wl,-O1'

LDFLAGS_FOR_BUILD=''

LD_FOR_BUILD='$(LD)'

LD_FOR_TARGET=''

LEX=''

LIBOBJS=''

LIBS=''

LIPO=''

LIPO_FOR_TARGET=''

LN='ln'

LN_S='ln -s'

LTLIBOBJS=''

M4=''

MAINT=''

MAINTAINER_MODE_FALSE=''

MAINTAINER_MODE_TRUE=''

MAKEINFO=''

NM=''

NM_FOR_BUILD='$(NM)'

NM_FOR_TARGET=''

OBJCOPY=''

OBJDUMP=''

OBJDUMP_FOR_TARGET=''

OBJEXT=''

PACKAGE_BUGREPORT=''

PACKAGE_NAME=''

PACKAGE_STRING=''

PACKAGE_TARNAME=''

PACKAGE_VERSION=''

PATH_SEPARATOR=':'

RANLIB=''

RANLIB_FOR_BUILD='$(RANLIB)'

RANLIB_FOR_TARGET=''

RAW_CXX_FOR_TARGET=''

RPATH_ENVVAR=''

RUNTEST=''

SHELL='/bin/sh'

STRIP=''

STRIP_FOR_TARGET=''

SYSROOT_CFLAGS_FOR_TARGET=''

TOPLEVEL_CONFIGURE_ARGUMENTS='/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.1/work/gcc-4.4.1/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.1 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1/include/g++-v4 --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --disable-fixed-point --without-ppl --without-cloog --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --enable-multilib --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --enable-libgomp --enable-cld --with-python-dir=/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1/python --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --with-bugurl=http://bugs.gentoo.org/ --with-pkgversion='Gentoo 4.4.1 p1.0''

WINDMC=''

WINDMC_FOR_BUILD='$(WINDMC)'

WINDMC_FOR_TARGET=''

WINDRES=''

WINDRES_FOR_BUILD='$(WINDRES)'

WINDRES_FOR_TARGET=''

YACC=''

ac_ct_CC=''

ac_ct_CXX=''

ac_ct_GNATBIND=''

ac_ct_GNATMAKE=''

bindir='/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.1'

build='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

build_alias='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

build_configargs=''

build_configdirs='build-libiberty build-texinfo build-byacc build-flex build-bison build-m4 build-fixincludes'

build_cpu='x86_64'

build_libsubdir='build-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

build_noncanonical='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

build_os='linux-gnu'

build_subdir='build-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

build_tooldir=''

build_vendor='pc'

clooginc=''

clooglibs=''

config_shell='/bin/sh'

configdirs='intl mmalloc libiberty opcodes bfd readline tcl tk itcl libgui zlib libcpp libdecnumber gmp mpfr ppl cloog libiconv texinfo byacc flex bison binutils gas ld fixincludes gcc sid sim gdb make patch prms send-pr gprof etc expect dejagnu ash bash bzip2 m4 autoconf automake libtool diff rcs fileutils shellutils time textutils wdiff find uudecode hello tar gzip indent recode release sed utils guile perl gawk findutils gettext zip fastjar gnattools'

datadir='/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1'

datarootdir=''

do_compare=''

docdir=''

exec_prefix='NONE'

extra_mpfr_configure_flags=''

gmpinc=''

gmplibs=''

host='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

host_alias='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

host_configargs=''

host_cpu='x86_64'

host_noncanonical='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

host_os='linux-gnu'

host_subdir='.'

host_vendor='pc'

htmldir=''

includedir='/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1/include'

infodir='/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1/info'

libdir='${exec_prefix}/lib'

libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/libexec'

localstatedir='${prefix}/var'

mandir='/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1/man'

oldincludedir='/usr/include'

pdfdir=''

pplinc=''

ppllibs=''

prefix='/usr'

program_transform_name='s,y,y,'

sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'

sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'

stage1_cflags=''

stage1_checking=''

stage1_languages=''

stage2_werror_flag=''

sysconfdir='${prefix}/etc'

target='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

target_alias=''

target_configargs=''

target_cpu='x86_64'

target_noncanonical='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

target_os='linux-gnu'

target_subdir='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

target_vendor='pc'

tooldir=''

## ------------- ##

## Output files. ##

## ------------- ##

alphaieee_frag=''

host_makefile_frag='/dev/null'

ospace_frag=''

serialization_dependencies=''

target_makefile_frag=''

## ----------- ##

## confdefs.h. ##

## ----------- ##

#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

#define PACKAGE_NAME ""

#define PACKAGE_STRING ""

#define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

#define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

configure: exit 77

```

----------

## SlashBeast

pewnie masz stara wersje gcc wybrana, nowa zmergowana i depclean wywalil stara... Nie patrzyles co depclean chce wywalic? gcc-configiem zmien gcc na aktualna wersje i powinno dzialac.

----------

## pag-r

juz wygooglowalem rozwiazanie dokladnie chodzilo o gcc  :Smile: . W kazdym razie dzieki za pomoc to co chcialem to uzyskalem, ale wciaz mnie zastanawia jak powinno wygladac to polecenie do usuwania bo chce takie cos zrobic z dev-java/*. No nic poszukam, w kazdym razie dzieki wielkie za szybka pomoc  :Smile: 

//edit

Mam jeszcze jeden problem, usunalem zupelnie kde i biblioteki qt, ale kiedy chce wykonac revdep-rebuild dostaje takie info:

```

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2 (Change USE: +kde)

(dependency required by "dev-util/kdevplatform-0.9.95" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-util/kdevplatform:4" [argument])
```

Moje pytanie, gdzie jeszcze sa trzymane informacje o kde/qt zeby revdep nie prosil o rekompilacje?

----------

## SlashBeast

dev-util/kdevplatform wymaga byc zbudowal qt-qt3support z flaga kde.

----------

## pag-r

hehe, no to wiem bo tak jest tam napisane  :Smile: . Ale chodzi o to, ze odinstalowalem kdevelop i nie wiem gdzie trzymane sa jakies info o pakietach w systemie  :Smile: 

//edit 

wreszcie napisalem prawidlowo ten skrypt

```

for p in /var/db/pkg/kde-base/*; do echo $p|sed -e 's#.*/#=#'|xargs; emerge -C $p; done 
```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

